# Setup Onkyo TX-NR636 - HDMI



## Wiomarch (Jun 29, 2014)

Hello,

I have an reveiver : TX-NR636.


I connected my PC(Nvidia HDMI Output) to the HDMI amp input , ("5 - pc" input).
I try to set the mode "PLII Music" or "NEO 6 music" but it is not proposed.

How can i have "PLII Music" or "NEO 6 music" in my receveir with PC=>HDMI=>TX-NR636 ?

Here is the list of possible choices:
All Ch Stereo
Direct
Full Mono
Mono
Multichannel
T-D
TV Logic

And the configuration in my pc :









Thanks.

PS:Sorry for my bad english :nerd:


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

It looks like a set up issue. Download the advanced manual & go to page 11. 

http://www.onkyousa.com/Products/model.php?m=TX-NR636&class=Receiver#downloads

Have you tried this already?


----------



## Wiomarch (Jun 29, 2014)

In page 11 ?
This page speak about "Internet to radio"


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Make sure you download the "advanced manual." It starts off talking about DNLA & moves on to using Windows Media Player as the go between & how to set it up. Keep reading & ask back if you have more questions.

Click "downloads" in the link I provided (the one just above the picture of the receiver), then it will be the first choice of the four manuals (left to rigt).


----------



## Wiomarch (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks it's working with this solution and i've tried with a optical cable, it's working too.

But we don't have the same "manual" for me DLNA and media player section is page 27 (advanced manual for eu).


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Oh, sorry for the confusion, but glad you got it working.


----------

